# Back mass



## pspice (Feb 24, 2012)

What do you guys use for adding mass to the shoulder-blade area of your back, others then armed cable row and bent over row?


----------



## spike74 (Feb 27, 2012)

pspice said:


> What do you guys use for adding mass to the shoulder-blade area of your back, others then armed cable row and bent over row?



Heavy Barbell Rows well definatly build up the upper back


----------



## wow101 (Feb 28, 2012)

t-bar rows and heavy db rows for me


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 2, 2012)

pspice said:


> What do you guys use for adding mass to the shoulder-blade area of your back, others then armed cable row and bent over row?



Lots of rows,,pullups (chins),,pulldowns. You have to hit the back with a wide variety of exercises for complete developement.


----------



## pspice (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## snatch (May 23, 2012)

Don't forget full cleans, zercher lifts, and behind the neck push presses.


----------



## Edgen1100 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well!!!Fitness is the necessary for keep the healthy lifestyle and fitness.So we should take care
of the body fitness and health.Different people use the different method and diets for the gain
the weight but HCG diet so good and effective diet for gain the mass and body muscles...


----------



## slide (Oct 27, 2012)

Rack Deadlifts are a personal favorite of mine and love the Tbars as well for overall back thickness. 

-s


----------



## dudcki27 (Oct 27, 2012)

I do 11 sets of deadlifts every back day. My current one rep max is 555lbs


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting! I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Upright rows(barbell n dumbell n cable).....lat pulldowns(wide grip) and i guess shrugs when done the right way too. My back is one of my strong points. Someone can look huge from behind(lats..back.) n small from the front(chest..front delts)


----------



## thebrick (Oct 29, 2012)

My back grew like a weed on deadlifts, t-bars and then close grip pull-downs. That was it. Worked those as hard and heavy as I could go too


----------



## Rory (Oct 29, 2012)

thebrick said:


> My back grew like a weed on deadlifts, t-bars and then close grip pull-downs. That was it. Worked those as hard and heavy as I could go too



Same here. Still the base exercises of my back workout.


----------



## cthompson (Oct 29, 2012)

2 arm bent over dumbbell rows. Deads. Pull ups. Throw in some meadow rows too.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 29, 2012)

Rory said:


> Same here. Still the base exercises of my back workout.



Good to know I'm not the only one! These three exercises are STILL the staples of my back training. The only thing is I do rack deads now because of my neck surgery last year. If its ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Oct 29, 2012)

Another couple of good exercises that no one has mentioned yet are Pullups and Pulldowns to the back of the neck.


----------



## Collinb (Oct 30, 2012)

I was messing around recently waiting for a buddy after finishing my DC workout,  and was at a cable machine, and pulled both handles in by trying to pinch my elbows to my sides and bringing arms back up, squeezing my lats on each rep and I loved it.  Works and feels great for me.  That and high rep deads in the 15-20 range work for me.

Heres a link for a video of what im talkin about, similar to what he is doing just the cables are spread out futher and im pinching my elbows to my side and squeezing back rather than trying to mimic a lat pulldown:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF5Mnfsun0Q


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

you want to target your lower/middle traps.
The best thing i found that gave me really good back thickness is doing underhand yates rows. I like to go as heavy as i possibly can and squeeze out a solid 10 reps. Make sure your elbows don't travel to closely to your body otherwise your lats will come into play. Keep your body tight and imagine that you are pushing something back with your elbows instead of pulling something close to your chest. That way you use less of the bicep and more of your back.

Also very important to overall back thickness. REAR DELTS. I isolate these hard on shoulder day i do about 8 sets total and 12 reps each set. This is the most important muscle for proper posture and shoulder girdle positioning and general shoulder health.


----------



## Agley (Dec 13, 2012)

Well!!!Different ways for gain the back mass.Different people use the
different method and diets for the gain the weight but HCG diet so
good and effective diet for gain the back mass and body muscles...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Agley said:


> Well!!!Different ways for gain the back mass.Different people use the
> different method and diets for the gain the weight but HCG diet so
> good and effective diet for gain the back mass and body muscles...



How about you get another hobby ?:spam:


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, stupid question time: what is the "t-bar" move you guys keep referring to? I just started hitting my back harder than i used to with wide-grip pulldowns, bent over and up right barbells , shrugs, deadlifts, and wide-grip pull-ups....but "t-bars???"


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stick a bar in a corner somewhere. Load the other end and grab a seated row attatchment. Straddle the bar just behind the plates and slide the  attatchment up the bar till it hits the 2" part and start rowing. Some gyms have a set up for this. There are also machines you rest your chest against. Many dont use those since it a good way to pass yourself out!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thought i would add this thread

http://www.anasci.org/vB/john-mountaindog-meadows/30817-8-great-rowing-variations.html

Did the suitcase row but did not have johns attatchment so i took a band sleeve and attatched a single handle to it. Talk about a pump!  New staple in my back routine.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 3, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Stick a bar in a corner somewhere. Load the other end and grab a seated row attatchment. Straddle the bar just behind the plates and slide the  attatchment up the bar till it hits the 2" part and start rowing. Some gyms have a set up for this. There are also machines you rest your chest against. Many dont use those since it a good way to pass yourself out!



Thank you SO much...I've seen these quite a lot and never had a clue WTF they were called....!


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 3, 2013)

I actually consider chest supported T-bar rows and corner rows (or landmine rows) two separate exercises. 

The chest supported rows are great if you have trouble/pain in your lower back or already have a lot of exercises that are taxing on your lower back. 

The angle of the pull is usually a little different as well. When you chest is supported generally the path of the lever goes right through you chest almost like the reverse action of a bench press.  Whereas the corner rows seem to lend themselves to more angled/vertical motion and the path of the movement tends to cross lower on your torso than chest supported rows. Aside from being a great back thickness exercise, corner rows really put a lot of stress on the traps as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2013)

For a  change of the tbar that's on a stand I'll load plates on the end and stand sideways in front, and do one arm tbar by gripping end of bar
Take pressure off lower back. Killer

Nothing stupid to ask milburn .heck I learn every day I hope.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 3, 2013)

Barbell rows dumbell rows deadsand most variations. One I used quite a bit in the 80's -strapped deadhang power cleans . 3-4 sets of 6-12 and you will know you did them the next day.


----------



## Jeremiah (Feb 6, 2013)

Well!!!Fitness is the necessary for keep the healthy lifestyle and health and fitness.So we should take care of one's body system health and health and fitness.Different people use the different method and diets for the gain the weight but HCG eating plan so good and effective eating plan for obtain the mass and body system muscles...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Well!!!Fitness is the necessary for keep the healthy lifestyle and health and fitness.So we should take care of one's body system health and health and fitness.Different people use the different method and diets for the gain the weight but HCG eating plan so good and effective eating plan for obtain the mass and body system muscles...



Oh great." Well "person has returned In a new name. Please join curves for education ..:spam:


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 25, 2013)

I do push ups and pull ups for gaining mass on my back,They are very useful exercises,In fact i have gained a little bit of mas already it is strengthen now tight skin and in proper shape,Go running and do abdominal exercises that will help you in gaining mass at back.


----------

